# warum kann ich kein javascript und css in mein html script einbinden



## _neuling__ (16. Dez 2011)

Hi
ich bin absoluter neuling und will nun ein kleines html script schreiben das "Hallo (name der person) (viele leerzeichen(nur zum spaß) ) Sie sind (alter) jahre alt." ausgibt. Und nun will ich mit css noch ein bild einfügen. Nur leider gibt er mir nur das css und html kein javascript aus. Warum?
halloW.html:

```
<html>
  <head>

    <title>Hallo</title>

    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />

    <script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
      var name=prompt("Geben sie ihren Namen ein", "Hier Name eingeben");
      var alter=prompt("Geben sie ihr alter ein", "Hier alter eingeben");

      document.write("Hallo "+name"<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>"+"Sie sind "+alter+"Jahre alt.");
    </script>

  </head>
  <body>
    <h1>Hallo</h1>
  </body>
	</html>
```

style.css:

```
body
{
  background: #FF0000 url("garten.jpg") no-repeat fixed 5cm 5cm;
}
```


----------



## _neuling__ (16. Dez 2011)

Ich mach das noch mal formatirt ich dacht die[ c ] tags machen das auch
halloW.html:

```
<html>
  <head>

    <title>Hallo</title>

    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />

    <script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
      var name=prompt("Geben sie ihren Namen ein", "Hier Name eingeben");
      var alter=prompt("Geben sie ihr alter ein", "Hier alter eingeben");

      document.write("Hallo "+name"<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>"+"Sie sind "+alter+"Jahre alt.");
    </script>

  </head>
  <body>
    <h1>Hallo</h1>
  </body>
</html>
```
style.css:

```
body
{
  background: #FF0000 url("garten.jpg") no-repeat fixed 5cm 5cm;
}
```


----------



## Gregorrr (16. Dez 2011)

da fehlt ein +hinter name:


```
+name+"<BR/>...
```


----------



## _neuling__ (16. Dez 2011)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> da fehlt ein +hinter name:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



danke jetzt gehts.


----------

